# LAN connect is extremely slow



## popsdrown (Feb 23, 2006)

I have an HP laptop that I have connected to the office LAN. I can connect to the internet but it takes a good 5 minutes to connect and at least that long to respond to any command.

The card is Realtek RTL8139/810X. 

IPCONFIG shows this: 
Ethernet Adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS suffix: stlo.mercy.net
IP Address : 10.32.81.197
Subnet mask : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway : 10.32.0.1

The card status shows speed set to 100 Mbps

Firewalls are off.

There are several configuration settings for the card but I have no idea what their settings should be. 

I have limited knowledge of networking but I can dig out more information if it would help.

I'd appreciate any help since I'm unable to work at all right now.


----------



## popsdrown (Feb 23, 2006)

*Slow LAN connect*

Nobody can help?

That's ok. So far, HP support hasn't solved it either. I think they may suggest replacement of the card.


----------



## popsdrown (Feb 23, 2006)

*Solved*

Problem caused by Norton anti-virus application. Disabled ccapp.exe and problem solved.


----------

